# Gesshin Gama Yakimono



## JBroida (Dec 16, 2013)

These two will be leaving our store today to go to new homes... i thought you guys might be interested in seeing them before they were gone.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 16, 2013)

Is the top one made from gourd? Its a wicked cool piece man.


----------



## cclin (Dec 16, 2013)

dam, so beautiful! I love it!!


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 16, 2013)

those are really pretty....but what are they? Just decorative?


----------



## JBroida (Dec 16, 2013)

they are earthenware... the top one is a flower vase and the bottom one is a sake cup


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 17, 2013)

I would use the top one as a tea cup. its so sweet man. I cant find them on your website using the search bar though.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 17, 2013)

Did Sara's parents make these?
They are beautiful.


----------



## JBroida (Dec 17, 2013)

these arent on our website... they are in store only... sorry guys


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeah I just left a financial trail all over the interwebs on a Japanese tea stuff buying binge. Thanks Jon.


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 17, 2013)

Cool stuff. Thanks Jon!



JBroida said:


> they are earthenware... the top one is a flower vase and the bottom one is a sake cup


----------

